# Pigeon spots in Montreal



## CH (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello,

I am working with a professor in Montreal who will be doing an outreach program with the public involving pigeons. He would like to take people on a walk to visit feral pigeons in Montreal and talk to people about their appearance (plumage patterns) and behaviour. I saw a post from someone who was talking about feeding pigeons in Montreal, and so I was wondering if there is anyone from Montreal who could tell me some of the best spots to find pigeons around downtown Montreal. By best I mean that we can reliably find birds there, and in fairly large groups. If possible, he would also like to show them some nests (don't worry, he doesn't want to get close, just to point them out so he can talk about nesting behaviour).

Also, I have been having a hard time finding the french names for the plumage patterns (e.g. blue bar, pied, checker, etc) - if there is anyone who knows them or could point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting. What college is this ? What department ? 

Not many folks are interested in Pigeons.

What's the teacher's name and the subject of the class ?

Sounds interesting....a bit unusual.


----------



## CH (Mar 28, 2012)

*pigeons in Montreal*

Hello
It is not a course, but an activity organized for the general public. It will be through the Coeur des Sciences at UQAM, who do a lot of these sorts of talks and activities to make science more accessible. We are just trying to get organized and set it up. I'll post more details once it is confirmed.
Thanks!


----------

